# Sears router collet



## flexysteve (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi All,

I got a Sears Craftsman Professional router #26834 last xmas from my loving GF but I broke the 1/4 collet and Sears online parts website wants $45 for a new one. Do I have any other options. $45 seems like highway robbery.

thanks


----------



## rdinkins (Dec 10, 2005)

flexysteve said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a Sears Craftsman Professional router #26834 last xmas from my loving GF but I broke the 1/4 collet and Sears online parts website wants $45 for a new one. Do I have any other options. $45 seems like highway robbery.
> 
> thanks


r u sure you are looking at the right part..I have a sears router and the collets are only 10.99 and the nut is 3.99..may want ot go back and check the part# again..


----------



## rdinkins (Dec 10, 2005)

sorry steve finally found your router..I see what you r talking about..yea they learned from the japanese it is better to sell things as sssy's than parts, get more money...On the older models you could buy individual collets seperately...Had mine now bout 6 years still going strong....


----------



## rdinkins (Dec 10, 2005)

I have to apologize to the japanese. actually the part you are looking for is manufactured as one piece assembly thus costing more to make so your cost is higher...


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

My inclination would be to dump the thing in the trash bin. The retail new cost was probably only twice the price of the collet! There might be something I'm missing here but I don't think so.


----------



## EricRLuna (May 16, 2008)

Did you ever have any luck finding a replacement? I just had a rather large router bit go flying past my head this afternoon - collet broke apart. I discovered, as did you, that the collet is $45 - I did notice that Sears had a 'Quick Change' collet system for 1/4 routers for $35.00, which is not that bad since you get the adaptor and 4 doohickies (technical term) to put on your bits for a quick change setup (seems to work like quick connect air line fittings). 

I was going to buy it, however the package said it would work for 1/4" routers - this router is a 1/2" with a 1/4" adaptor, so I was not certain it would work (will look in to it though).

Whatever happened to the good old days when Craftsman stood behind their products?

Eric R. Luna


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry. I missed posting.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

EricRLuna said:


> Did you ever have any luck finding a replacement? I just had a rather large router bit go flying past my head this afternoon - collet broke apart. I discovered, as did you, that the collet is $45 - I did notice that Sears had a 'Quick Change' collet system for 1/4 routers for $35.00, which is not that bad since you get the adaptor and 4 doohickies (technical term) to put on your bits for a quick change setup (seems to work like quick connect air line fittings).
> 
> I was going to buy it, however the package said it would work for 1/4" routers - this router is a 1/2" with a 1/4" adaptor, so I was not certain it would work (will look in to it though).
> 
> ...


Hi, I personally wouldn't recommend using these. IMHO, too much can go wrong with a quick change system for router bits. You would most likely be better off spending the $$$ for the collet setup.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## handyru (Jan 28, 2009)

*some help...hope your are still there*



flexysteve said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a Sears Craftsman Professional router #26834 last xmas from my loving GF but I broke the 1/4 collet and Sears online parts website wants $45 for a new one. Do I have any other options. $45 seems like highway robbery.
> 
> thanks


Steve, I have had this same router base in a bag for 4 years. Now I am trying to piece it together. Seems simple for some parts and some things just don't make sense. I can't figure out how to attach the fence brackets to the table. I also don't see what these "upper" and "lower" fence black things are. They seem to fit the ends of the upper and lower fences. Yet they have no way of attaching. 

Any pictures would be great or a picture of the assembly parts picture.

Thanks, Bob


----------

